# Hello fellow haunters



## childofthenight (Mar 24, 2009)

hey all i'm new to hauntfourm but long time member of other halloween fourms and home haunter for many years..I look forward to shareing ideas with you all and hopefully we can scare up alot of fun together...now on to the haunting and mischeif muhahahaha..lets go scare some ToTers LOL:biggrinkin:


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome to HauntForum!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

It's about time you found your way over here... Welcome to the party!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, COTN!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Yay!!! Good to see you Child!! It IS about time you got here!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !! what part of PA are you from?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hi ya--and welcome


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Welcomes to the forum.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome fellow Pa haunter


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

*hello*

Hello child and welcome to the madness.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard


----------



## childofthenight (Mar 24, 2009)

thank you all for the warm welcome!!!....and sharpobject ..I'm in west newton PA ..about 30 min from pittsburgh


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Thats only a 6 hour drive for a M&T


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome CoN


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Well come on in.... Grab a brew and join in the festivities.


----------

